# How do I tell if RCS have enough calcium?



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

A beginner question-- How can I tell if I'm providing enough calcium for RCS? Are the water hardness tests and food supply enough, or is there more I should do? 

Thank you!


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I think it's easy to know when you are NOT providing enough. Shrimp start to die during the molting process. They look unhappy and unhealthy and their numbers won't rise.

I make up a mixture of homemade calcium buffer to add into my tanks each week after the water change. It's essentially crushed cuttlebone and Epsom salts. I cannot conclusively say you have to add this -- I have heard frequent water changes provide the right amount of calcium to the water too, but it's been working well for me for over two years.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I'm no longer noticing empty skins; I guess the snails get to them pretty quickly. I realized that I don't really know if the shrimp are getting everything they need. I have pH and temperature and food covered, and have the water hardness at the prescribed levels.

What is the ratio and quantity per gallon you use in your mixture?


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I have roughly 15 gallons of water in my tank and use 1/8th teaspoon of each (Epsom salt and Cuttlebone). That seems to do the trick for my tank. The shrimp will pick at the cuttlebone very happily but from what I understand, they get more from the water column than from actually eating it. I read that somewhere on the internet but can't readily source the article at the moment. I'll see if I can find more about it tonight.

Folks also sell pre-made calcium buffer. Here is an example below from aquariumfertilizer.com.

Barrs GH Booster
This is Tom Barr's Poor Man's GH Builder/Booster. Barr's GH Booster contains: Potassium Sulfate, Calcium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate. 1 lb.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

That's great, thank you!


----------

